# Feeling high off klonopin



## Noca

I havent taken it in over a week untill today, which I took 1.5 mgs. Ever since I took it around lunch time Ive been feeling high and soo relaxed. I feel like I could just float away. I love this feeling, anyone else get this from benzos?


----------



## No Limit

I sort of get that feeling with Klonopin, but more so with Xanax. I do feel more aggressive with Klonopin though.


----------



## UltraShy

No, I've failed to find the fun of benzos. No "floating away" for me. There is some mild relaxation after a while, but I don't feel any dramatic effect where I can say "now it's kicked in".

It's nothing like the relaxing feel of alcohol where I can definitely feel it kicking in.


----------



## korey

My psychiatrist prescribed Xanax XR for me, so I don't think I could ever feel that high you're getting even if I tried. I think the reason he prescribed the time-released version rather than the regular one is because it's more expensive and so I can't get high and/or potentially addicted to it. I intend to ask him why he prefers prescribing the time-released version of Xanax on my next appointment. I hope he doesn't get offended when I tell him that I honestly think it's because of the bureaucracy of the medical/pharmaceutical industry.


----------



## uconngrad

*yes*

me too, i feel high 
since xanex makes my 
social anxiety disappear


----------



## UltraShy

korey said:


> My psychiatrist prescribed Xanax XR for me, so I don't think I could ever feel that high you're getting even if I tried. I think the reason he prescribed the time-released version rather than the regular one is because it's more expensive and so I can't get high and/or potentially addicted to it.


There is nothing to stop somebody from simply chewing the pill to turn it into ordinary immediate release Xanax (which still isn't a fun drug). Just like junkies would crush & snort OxyContin.


----------



## Lupus

The first month or so of my benzo usage i experianced mild to moderate euphoria from doses of 3mg daily, they soon went away though.


----------



## emily77

All you people who say you feel nice and calm on these benzos... my attacks go away, but i simply fall asleep. 

I used to be able to take a .5mg xanax for every panic attack,a nd function just fine. now i break these into 1/4's and still fall asleep.


----------



## Rindy

No Limit said:


> I do feel more aggressive with Klonopin though.


Me too. I'm likely to say whatever I feel like saying...not always a good thing. I've instigated several arguments with people when I've used it, and I'm just not like that at all. usually, I try to avoid confrontation unless absolutely necessary. I also recently realized that Klonopin makes me extremely depressed. Xanax does not, and never has. Neither provide me with any sort of "High" so I'm always amazed at the number of people who use this drug on its own for recreational purposes. There just doesn't seem to be any point to it.


----------



## Rindy

deleted


----------



## korey

Rindy said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> korey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My psychiatrist prescribed Xanax XR for me, so I don't think I could ever feel that high you're getting even if I tried. I think the reason he prescribed the time-released version rather than the regular one is because it's more expensive and so I can't get high and/or potentially addicted to it.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to stop somebody from simply chewing the pill to turn it into ordinary immediate release Xanax (which still isn't a fun drug). Just like junkies would crush & snort OxyContin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you want to get the time release seal off, DON"T chew it. It gets stuck in your teeth and won't come out.* Crush it instead. Not that I'm recommending this, becasue I'm definitely not, but if you are having an attack and don't have a few regular Xanax with you, it can be helpful.
Click to expand...

I found that out the hard way. It still didn't help with the anxiety, though. I must be a freak. :sigh


----------



## Nae

korey said:


> Rindy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> korey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My psychiatrist prescribed Xanax XR for me, so I don't think I could ever feel that high you're getting even if I tried. I think the reason he prescribed the time-released version rather than the regular one is because it's more expensive and so I can't get high and/or potentially addicted to it.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to stop somebody from simply chewing the pill to turn it into ordinary immediate release Xanax (which still isn't a fun drug). Just like junkies would crush & snort OxyContin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you want to get the time release seal off, DON"T chew it. It gets stuck in your teeth and won't come out.* Crush it instead. Not that I'm recommending this, becasue I'm definitely not, but if you are having an attack and don't have a few regular Xanax with you, it can be helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found that out the hard way. It still didn't help with the anxiety, though. I must be a freak. :sigh
Click to expand...

You mentioned that you take 1mg of the extended release version a day. Even if you crushed it up to take the full dose (1mg) at once that still isn't a high dosage of alprazolam. It hardly makes you a freak.


----------



## korey

Any amount of it should cause some relief though, shouldn't it?


----------



## UltraShy

korey said:


> Any amount of it should cause some relief though, shouldn't it?


Some people do require more than 1 mg of Xanax at a time. I'm one of them. They make regular Xanax in tablets as large as 2 mg, which tells you that somebody actually takes 2 mg at a time. I'm one of those people.

My prescribtion is for 2 mg 5 times a day. I average about 7 or 8 mg a day. My use varies depending on how stressed I am. Before going to any public/social event I will take 4 mg (which my doctor approves of). I will split a pill and just take 1 mg if I'm not feeling too nervous at the moment.

The dose I take is far above average. I'm an extreme case.


----------



## Lupus

Thats amazing i've never heard of anyone being prescribed benzos in that high of doses. I've taken klonopin up to 12mg recreationally before but you sir have completely trumped me.


----------



## UltraShy

Lupus said:


> Thats amazing i've never heard of anyone being prescribed benzos in that high of doses.


The doses found on SAS are low compared to what you'll find on forums for panic disorder.


----------



## emily77

UltraShy said:


> Lupus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats amazing i've never heard of anyone being prescribed benzos in that high of doses.
> 
> 
> 
> The doses found on SAS are low compared to what you'll find on forums for panic disorder.
Click to expand...

might you recommend a good panic disorder forum? Ive had a hard time finding good forums for anxiety on the web until this one.


----------



## americandancer

I would like to find a good panic disorder forum also. I haven't been able to find one myself.


----------



## Noca

whoa im high again off klonopin!


----------



## tooker

Noca said:


> whoa im high again off klonopin!


Hallelujah!! Im jealous... 8)


----------



## korey

Funny you should bring this thread up again because just earlier today, I took 1.5mg of Xanax because I was feeling particularly anxious/nervous, but it ended up making me a little euphoric, which hasn't really happened to me before. Then it made me sleepy, so I slept for a couple of hours, and then when I attempted to wake up, what I experienced was all I know to be sleep paralysis. I couldn't move anything at all. I eventually somehow broke through it and woke up fully. It was definitely an interesting (and scary) experience.


----------



## Noca

ya same thing happened to me. I was feeling high for a while then I got tired and slept for an hour and it was hard to wake up.


----------



## zonned

*idk*

When my tolerance was completly out of control
i once dropped 3& a half xanax bars before class. So 7mg.

I was still somewhat functional. Somewhat...but i didnt blackout.

Those were the scary times.


----------



## McKealty

I truly suffer from an almost *paralyzing *social phobia. Clonazepam doesn't do *anything *for me other than make everything suddenly appear to be put into proper perspective and make those *dumb *things that scare me don't fade off.

I really don't get high from it.

As someone that's been addicted to opiates for a long time up until recently, I almost wish it *did *do both. My Doctor told me that, if I truly did suffer the things I told him about, clonazepam would do *nothing *for me but..."work".

And that's what it does.

And I'll *gladly *trade that high for the ability to hold a conversation with someone at the convenient store or grocery store without a deafening scream inside my head inside to run away.


----------



## youneedtotalkmore

*not me but other people yes*

I take my klonopin when i have more than average anxiety (i also take prozac everyday and some days adderall). the klonopin relaxes me but ive never felt "high" from it. One of my ex bfs took my klonopin and made him like practically totally sedated....couldn't keep his head up couldnt hear anything and you could do whatever you want to him he didnt know what was going on.


----------



## Skitzo

high off klonopin? how does that work


----------



## behindblueeyes

Never felt high off benzos myself. Not in the way of feeling euphoric/talkative. Just a numb/mellow/sleepy feeling at higher doses, and a "taking the edge off" feeling at lower doses.


----------



## Intricate

me too. lol... some of them used to make me really sleepy.


----------

